# Leeson Gas Spreader Electric Conversion Motor



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Guys just unloading some of my stuff that I have left. I had this motor as a backup but never needed it when I converted my break down prone gas spreaders to electric.

Model Number C4D17FK7E
RPM 1800
HP 3/4
12 volts.

Brand new in the box and original packaging. Shoot me a text for pictures.
Local pickup in Philadelphia, Pa or I'll ship on buyer's dime. Thanks
215-266-9277


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

what are you looking to get? looking to convert mine as well, so if i can pick your brain for any info that would be cool too.


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Paid $475 for it. It’s still brand new in the box so I would think $350/bo would be fair. I can walk you through hooking it up. Actually really easy to do.


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Pictures


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Another


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

DilliplaneTruckingLLC said:


> Paid $475 for it. It's still brand new in the box so I would think $350/bo would be fair. I can walk you through hooking it up. Actually really easy to do.


sounds good to me, let me try to set someone up with paypal, if you have that option? also, i get the wiring aspect as its very simple. however im just curious if you kept the electric clutch, or what sprocket youve used on the motor to match gear reduction on the gearbox?


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Basically all I did was mug weld a few spots on the clutch so that when you turned it on it was on. My clutches were bad so I went that route. If yours work you can still use them. The sprocket is a trial and error to get the reach and spread you want. I forget off the top of my head which one I used but I used the old thread on here as my guide when I did mine. Basically you’re pulling the gas motor and bolting this in its place. My spreaders were saltdoggs. And yes PayPal is perfect.


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Honestly if you can get the sprocket off the gas motor it’ll prob match right up.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a couple of points sprocket count on the gas will not work a gas runs at 3600 rpm electric is 1800. One other point a 3/4 motor is 60 amps draw and a 1/2 is 39 amp draw


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

anyone interested?


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

sold thanks buddy


----------

